
Climate – the ultimate command line tool for Linux devs - adtac
https://github.com/adtac/climate
======
Annatar
[http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/ch01s06.html](http://www.faqs.org/docs/artu/ch01s06.html)

pay attention to [McIlroy78] in particular.

